# Yeast rolls



## VictorBravo (Nov 30, 2021)

I make scratch biscuits all the time. But some friends had us over for post-Thanksgiving dinner and there were homemade bread rolls.

Which got me to thinking and messing. Yesterday I looked at various recipes and then went the way I usually do: I winged it.

First I took some yeast I use for winemaking (because I never shopped for bread yeast before). Mixed it with warm water and a bit of sugar to get the little bugs active.

Then I mixed up some flour, salt, butter, a little milk, and some warmish water (didn't want to shock the yeasties). Added the bubbling yeast to it all (a little leaven, I was thinking). Mixed, added flour, tasted a little, added a little more salt, and then got something I could knead and let rise in a bowl. After half an hour of it growing like a mushroom, I pushed it all down again and made little balls.





They grew too, with a little help from a slightly warm oven.





So I baked them. Turned out nicer than I expected:





This was the first time I baked with yeast. My mom used to do it all the time. I guess something rubbed off.

Now my only problem is that my wife said to me tonight as we finished the last ones, "We should have these every day!"

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 30, 2021)

Hey, they look great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheInquirer (Nov 30, 2021)

Those do look really good.

Have you ever discussed your winemaking here? I'm intrigued.


----------



## JennyGeddes (Dec 1, 2021)

Those look delicious!


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 1, 2021)

TheInquirer said:


> Have you ever discussed your winemaking here? I'm intrigued.


I may have, it's been a long time. These days, I generally only make around 2 gallons a year from our grapes. We have 9 vines, mostly seedless table grapes, but two vines of Pinot Noir. I usually put up 80-90 pounds of frozen grapes and steam-juice around 4-5 gallons of juice when we get tired of stemming.

I used to make a big production out of it and give away bottles. But the bottles never came back for some reason.

So, 8-10 bottles a year is what we use. Nothing fancy. Because I steam juice the grapes, they can go directly into the secondary fermenter, which typically is a gallon jug. Let it bubble until done, racking if sediment builds up. I let it go until it can't go any farther, and then bottle. No sulfides. Keep things clean. Basic stuff. If you let it sit for a few months, it usually tastes pretty good.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

